# HF Mini Lathe Hand Wheel



## termitepenman (Sep 16, 2011)

I made a hand wheel for my new Harbor Freight Mini Wood Lathe.  They don't come with a hand wheel.  I made it by compress fitting the outer spindle bolt into a piece of hardwood and then casting the wheel portion in poly resin, then turning it round.  Now I can hand sand through the grits comfortably.  What do you think.

Dennis
Sacramento, CA


----------



## Woodlvr (Sep 16, 2011)

Great thinking Dennis. I would have to put notches in it if it were me, I have trouble with the smooth wheel on my Jet, guess my grip is getting weaker. Is that the MT1 lathe they offer?


----------



## termitepenman (Sep 16, 2011)

*#1 MT*

This lathe only comes with a #1 MT.  HF has a larger mini with a #2 MT but it is not variable speed.


----------



## jking (Sep 16, 2011)

Is this similar to the Wilton mini lathe?  Was there just the black plastic cover with a hole in the center originally?  I'd be interested in seeing more pictures (closer, different angles, etc.).  Do you take any progress pictures?


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 16, 2011)

This type lathe was the same as my first lathe! I loved it! Best $75 bucks ever spent! (brand new at pawn shop) I wanna say i made around my first 200 pens with it, only wished i had thought of a headstock wheel like that, boy that would have come in handy instead of using the little faceplate for that same purpose


----------



## termitepenman (Sep 16, 2011)

*Wilton Mini Lathe*

I believe this is the same as the Wilton Lathe.  I have a friend who has one and I can't tell the difference except that the Wilton is white and has a blue tail stock wheel.

Dennis
Sacramento, CA


----------



## ghostrider (Sep 17, 2011)

termitepenman said:


> I believe this is the same as the Wilton Lathe.  I have a friend who has one and I can't tell the difference except that the Wilton is white and has a blue tail stock wheel.
> 
> Dennis
> Sacramento, CA


I have the same lathe, and in my research it appears to be the same.

http://www.harborfreight.com/8-inch-x-12-inch-bench-top-wood-lathe-95607.html


----------



## RHossack (Sep 17, 2011)

I just ran out in the garage and looked at my $45 blue/silver Wilton and if not just a different color scheme they sure are cousins.


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice job on the hand wheel.
Does anyone here know the exact size of the outer spindle on the HF lathe and if it is left hand or right hand thread and if it is metric or SAE ?


----------



## Neededwill (Mar 3, 2013)

So I would like to change the tail stock hand wheel or modify mine. Have the same HFCS model as original post. Any suggestions?


----------



## nava1uni (Mar 4, 2013)

Make it out of wood.  This video will show a way to make one.
#117 headstock handwheel - YouTube


----------



## stonepecker (Mar 4, 2013)

I just got the same lathe ...... still in the box because I haven't had time to unpack it.   Would love to see more pictures and details on how to make one for myself.


----------



## monophoto (Mar 4, 2013)

There was a post on this subject several years ago.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30/hf-mini-lathe-modification-67359/


----------



## Dale Allen (Mar 4, 2013)

Does that use a knockout bar to remove the MT components?
If so, is there a hole in the handwheel for that.
I have the larger lathe and found through some research the the threaded end of the headstock is a weird 1/2-39 left hand thread.


----------



## Tom T (Mar 4, 2013)

Great job.  What a Pro.


----------

